# ATM Card Users....Beware of Card Skimmers!



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

If you use an ATM card, you need to know about card skimmers...http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/513/If-You-Use-An-ATM-Card-You-Need-To-See-This


----------



## Twixie (Nov 3, 2014)

My son had his skimmed about 2 Christmases ago..they took every penny he owned...It was about 4 months later that the bank re-imbursed him...It was the ATM inside the bank..otherwise he would have got nothing..just another crime!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

Twixie said:


> My son had his skimmed about 2 Christmases ago..they took every penny he owned...It was about 4 months later that the bank re-imbursed him...It was the ATM inside the bank..otherwise he would have got nothing..just another crime!



That's scary.  I only use ATM's attached to a bank, preferably inside it.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2014)

As long as you're INSIDE the bank, why not just go to a teller and have the cash counted out right into your hand.

I NEVER use ATMs; too many problems.  I will use them in any future event if necessary, although.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 3, 2014)

He didn't go to a teller because there were long queues...it was Christmas..and thought he'd be safe using an ATM inside the bank..(apparently not!!)


----------



## Twixie (Nov 3, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> That's scary.  I only use ATM's attached to a bank, preferably inside it.



This was inside it Ameriscot...These hoods must be slick...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

Falcon said:


> As long as you're INSIDE the bank, why not just go to a teller and have the cash counted out right into your hand.
> 
> I NEVER use ATMs; too many problems.  I will use them in any future event if necessary, although.



I've never had a problem with an ATM and I've been using them for at least 25 years.  But I do get a bit nervous when we travel.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

Twixie said:


> This was inside it Ameriscot...These hoods must be slick...



They must be very slick to able to insert whatever it is they do with tellers all around.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2014)

I only used an ATM a few times when I was younger, haven't used one of those in years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

We lived in a country where it was rare for a business to accept a credit/debit card, and you couldn't trust them with it anyway except the really posh places.  So it was all cash. And the cash came from the ATMs.  

Heading for Thailand shortly and will be using only cash which we'll get from the ATMs.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 3, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> We lived in a country where it was rare for a business to accept a credit/debit card, and you couldn't trust them with it anyway except the really posh places.  So it was all cash. And the cash came from the ATMs.
> 
> Heading for Thailand shortly and will be using only cash which we'll get from the ATMs.



Any particular reason you are going to Thailand?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Any particular reason you are going to Thailand?



We were there for a wedding in January and we loved it. So we are going back for two months - Koh Samui.  Sunshine, warm weather, warm sea, pretty beaches, good food, nice people, Buddhist temples, markets.  Rented a bungalow.


----------



## Vala (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder how they got the numbers and passwords.  I don't use them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2014)

We're in Thailand and have been totally using cash which we get from ATM's, except for £700 that I exchanged in the UK and $300 I brought with me to exchange. We paid the monthly rent on the bungalow in cash and also the rental car which is through our accommodation in cash. 

No problems. We keep an eye on our accounts online. 

We did pay for the hotels in Dubai and Bangkok with credit card though.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 15, 2014)

I use the ATM at the bank, but I look it over for signs of tampering. I've never seen an ATM inside a bank.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 15, 2014)

I have never used an ATM in my life and do not intend to.  We go to the bank for cash once every two weeks or so.  I pay for groceries with a check.  All other purchases are cash or on my credit card which is paid off every month.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a credit card with a $500. Limit and use it for online purchases, gas etc.  Then pay off each month .  Everything else by check or cash.  Would never use bank debit card.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I use the ATM at the bank, but I look it over for signs of tampering. I've never seen an ATM inside a bank.



Ditto ^^

Our ATM's have a different type of scanner not the swipe type..


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2014)

I guess those who refuse to use ATMs never travel abroad?  Nobody will take travelers cheques anymore and there are places where you wouldn't use a credit card.

Cheques are nearly obsolete in the UK.

I've been using ATMs since 1988 and have never had a problem. My husband says he's been using them in the UK since the early 80's. In fact, the first ATM in the world was in Enfield in England.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 15, 2014)

I used an ATM only a couple of times in the 70s, after banking hours.  At that time a drawer would open with the cash in it. The last time I used it the drawer snapped shut before I could get the money out, so I requested more money (a gamble).  When the door came open I wedged a stick in first.  Both piles of cash were still there.  That alone was enough to stop me, but then was also surprised by a hefty service fee later, so I never used one again.

 I would use it on a trip if necessary, but never around home.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 15, 2014)

I use ATM all the time with only one problem......one time I did not take the money that came out quick enough and it was pulled back in, I had to go to the bank which was fairly close to get my money and explain what happened.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 15, 2014)

I too, have never had a problem; and no retailers will take cheques here any more.
i do use cash, but I hate carrying large amounts around; much more than using a debit card, or an ATM.
i bank totally on-line; so going into a bank is tricky!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 15, 2014)

I only use my gas card when I get gas-not my ATM card. Gas stations,at least around here,have really been hit hard by skimmers. One friend has had her bank account wiped out twice by using her ATM card to buy gas at the pump. And a third time when there was some kind of compromise with her husband`s automatic direct deposit pay. He is a California Highway Patrolman and apparently many of them had their accounts compromised a few months ago.

The only ATM I ever use is at my bank and it is inside a supermarket. It is only open when the store is open and is four feet away from the checkstand and right next to the customer service desk. I really think that skimmers would choose another location to compromise-too many eyes watching there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2014)

My US debit card refunds all fees and they must hate me as I use it all over the world, including a year and a half in Uganda where I went to the ATM nearly every week.


----------

